# Tamper for VST baskets



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a new tamper. At the moment I'm using a 58m flat Motta which is actually 57.80mm measured with digital calipers. Having read some posts here dating way back, I want to look into getting a slightly larger one as the only basket I use is my VST.

Also having watched the video of Gwilym and his tamping technique, I want to make things more simple and try and cut out WDT and levelling. Also I think I'll go for convex this time.

Another thing I'd like is a shorter handle as I find with my Motta, I can't hold it 'torch style' comfortably with my small hands.

What are my options for a '58 and a bit' mm convex tamper with a short handle?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Made by knock do a 58.35mm tamper especially for VST baskets though I don't think it's convex.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

reg barber do a convex made to measure tamper


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been looking for a convex tamper for a while now..

Coffeehit don't have any convex VST RB bases in stock (they are the only place in the UK that sells them).

As above, Made By Knock don't make convex ones.

You're only real option for a convex VST is a Torr tamper (which are very lovely) - and get one made/shipped from germany

http://cafe-kultur.de/blogs/news/7309990-torr-tampers-and-espresso-accessories-at-www-emercedesbenz-com

p.s. you may be able to purchase an RB direct from US/Canada?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Has Bean sell a slightly meagre stock of Reg Barber bases. Maybe fire an email over to Steve to see if he can get you one when he next gets an order in?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Never used him but have a look on ebay at the "Precision tamper maker" makes all sort including curved bases for VST baskets, based in Florida but the prices look ok even with shipping costs


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> Has Bean sell a slightly meagre stock of Reg Barber bases. Maybe fire an email over to Steve to see if he can get you one when he next gets an order in?


Spoke to Steve, he no longer sells RB (needs to update the website though)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

TORR , Convex, 58+, they do short (XS) or standard handles, the standard isnt particularly big.

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers/TORR+XS+Wood+Holz


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> TORR , Convex, 58+, they do short (XS) or standard handles, the standard isnt particularly big.
> 
> http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers/TORR+XS+Wood+Holz


Do you reckon it's the 58.4 needed Gary as wasn't yours 58.7?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine is 58+, I was told at the time this equated to 58.7mm. They didnt do 58.4's back then

It fits like a glove inside the VST with just enough play to not be restrictive, but, tight enough to not allow a stupidly off-line tamp


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Cheers for the replies. I think everyone has a 'thanks'







I did have a look at the Torr tampers but wasn't sure if they still did the 58+ version. Maybe they do but it's called something else but I couldn't find it!

Also had a look at Reg Barber but couldn't find a suitable combination. Not sure if I can justify their cost too.

Precision tamper maker on ebay looks promising. Pity I didn't research this earlier as my uncle is on his way back from the US in a couple of days!

I sent an email to Peter from Madebyknock who was extremely helpful. He said that they are about to start trialling curved bases with "a new twist" (will be taking it/them to the Coffee show later this month) and if they are in demand, they will start selling them and will do it in VST size. He also mentioned that they will be getting shorter handles in about a month starting with a beech finish.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like another tamper soon to add to the collection!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

That's good info cheers, I reckon Peter will be at London Coffee Festival


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

aphelion said:


> That's good info cheers, I reckon Peter will be at London Coffee Festival


He said he's in the same hall as the barista stage, S33.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pablo said:


> Cheers for the replies. I think everyone has a 'thanks'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


58.7 or 58.4 are VST compatible. 58+ is now 58.7


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> 58.7 or 58.4 are VST compatible. 58+ is now 58.7


Cheers Gary







and thanks for highlighting my grammatical mistake LOL









I guess there's not much in it but MBN VST tampers are 58.35 and the Torrs come in 58.4 or 58.7.

Is any particular size most suited to VST baskets?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pablo said:


> Cheers Gary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://store.vstapps.com/collections/general-espresso-accessories/products/2012-professional-barista-tamper-w-free-vst-precision-filter-50-off

Their own tamper is 58.35 but I have zero issues with 58.7 in 15, 18 and 20g VSTs


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Gary. 58.35 does seem to be the most common VST option. Really not sure practically how much of a difference it's going to make over my 57.8mm flat but there definitely is a little gap that needs filling.

Not being in a huge rush, I think I may wait a while to see what Madybyknock come up with before making a decision.


----------



## Rob2444 (Jan 23, 2013)

Good luck with Cafe-kultur. I tried for months to buy three tampers but it was not a good experience. I sent around $400 for the tampers and waited and waited. Got nervous and cancelled. May be better now.

Good luck.....I really like Torr tampers.



garydyke1 said:


> TORR , Convex, 58+, they do short (XS) or standard handles, the standard isnt particularly big.
> 
> http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers/TORR+XS+Wood+Holz


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rob2444 said:


> Good luck with Cafe-kultur. I tried for months to buy three tampers but it was not a good experience. I sent around $400 for the tampers and waited and waited. Got nervous and cancelled. May be better now.
> 
> Good luck.....I really like Torr tampers.


Why didn't you give them a call their English is perfect .....

My tamper took about 3 weeks , came with free sweeties, and they called to check i was happy afterwards


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Gary, do you have the convex, trapezconvex or the plan2convex?


----------

